# Railroad Photography by RKL.



## Robertkl

I usually like to keep the forums clear of random threads, I have made this one just for my Railroad photography for I don't crowd the this sub-forum with random threads. 
I will be posting to this thread 2-3 times a week and will try to respond to everyone's replies. 

A Virginian Sunset



A Virginian Sunset by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

There is a trains theme under photo themes if your interested or this way is fine. I like trains and no expert in photography but there is to much unnecessary negative space on the left in my opinion.


----------



## Gary A.

Your own train thread is a good idea.  I like your first photo in this thread. The tall sky, the train accelerating out of the frame, the empty left side of crops about to close their eyes ... I like it all, the tension between bright sky, dark empty crops and moving train is well done.


----------



## Robertkl

Thank you both for your opinions, I been wanting this particular shot for sometime, Wide angle with the crops and the train in the evening light, I was almost expecting some deer or turkey's in the field, but I think they headed into the woods a little early.


----------



## Shafty

Cool shot, I'd nearly crop the top and bottom a bit tighter.

Do you mind if I download this and edit it slightly?


----------



## smoke665

Great shot. I agree with parts of everything said above. As Gary noted I like the crops on the left side and the train coming out of the trees on the right. As JC and Shafty noted I also think a different crop would work better. I'd  try a 16x10, 16x9 or maybe even a 16x7 to get rid of the plain blue sky just above the line of clouds.


----------



## Robertkl

Shafty: Thats fine, I'd like people to ask me before making slight re-edits.

Smoke665: I plan on cropping it down for my FB page since FB loves to compress the hell'outta wide angle photos.


----------



## Robertkl

The last 3 years Me and my best friend has been chasing the Queen of Steam around Virginia while its on her excursion runs throughout the late spring. 
2015



611 through Orange by Robert Lukens, on Flickr

2016



611 on the Linden Grade by Robert Lukens, on Flickr

2017



611 rounding the curve at Vickers by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## vintagesnaps

The first one kind of looks like where I live. I like the clouds in the sky too.

The top one in this set seems a little oversharpened, the posts/towers against the smoke, but looks like it might have been cloudy too. 

That last one's a beauty. I was thinking, I never see steam trains... what exactly is the Queen of Steam?

I like hearing the trains at night... funny how different the horns are, some sound it louder than others! and there are definitely different tones to the horns. I live not too far from a summer camp where I worked and at night off duty we'd sit on the boat docks and talk and watch the trains come across the trestle down river. OK I'm done! lol


----------



## Robertkl

Vintagesnaps: Yeah, the first one was taken when i still was learning the basics, and was not using Photoshop for editing Raw files. 
The Queen of steam is a streamline locomotive built by the Norfolk & Western in Roanoke, Va, In May of 1950. The N&W J-Class Steam Locomotives were built between 1941-1950 and only having 13 on the roster 600-613, All but 611 were scrapped by the N&W by 1960 as dieselization was taking over the railroads and replacing steam. 611 pulled excursions from 1982-1994 before being abandoned, in 2011 the FireUp611 Campaign bought her back to life and in 2015 she rode the mainline for the first time in 21 years.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Are they actually transporting something with it or is it just for scenic rides? I'm surprised it was still in use in the '80s into the 90's. I don't know if by that time I ever saw steam engines.


----------



## Robertkl

Scenic rides, Usually starts with a trip from NC to Va then goes around the state of Va for a couple of months, the workers on the Virginia Transportation Museum are asking Amtrak to host excursions next year for it can go outside of Virginia. 
But if you want vintage steam, There are plenty of Scenic Railroad across the US that runs year round.


----------



## vintagesnaps

There's one in my area but it doesn't go very far! lol Would be cool someday to do a long trip by train. This one has an unusual looking engine and you got some great photos.


----------



## tirediron

N&W needs a new fireman!!!!


----------



## Robertkl

Local heads over the Rap. River by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Nice


----------



## Robertkl

K810 Rolling over the James River by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron

Very nice.


----------



## Robertkl

Sorry for the lack of Photos, Just been busy lately
I went out yesterday to Doswell, Va with a buddy to see what was shaking in the yard. 



D779/793 in the yard by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Robertkl

A westbound going by the old tower in Doswell



CSX 9019 West at Doswell by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Robertkl

Q410 passing the Doswell Tower by Robert Lukens, on Flickr




Q410 at Guniea by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Robertkl

65W blast out of the Tunnels by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Robertkl

*


Covington Yard Job. by Robert Lukens, on Flickr*


----------



## tirediron

Nice; you should have got him to go up the other side!


----------



## Robertkl

Its a RCO (Remote Control by operator) Locomotive, The RC panel is on that side of the locomotive. And they only use the RC in the yard, and take it off of RC after they get done working and have to pick up from Industries in the area.


----------



## tirediron

Robertkl said:


> Its a RCO (Remote Control by operator) Locomotive, The RC panel is on that side of the locomotive. And they only use the RC in the yard, and take it off of RC after they get done working and have to pick up from Industries in the area.


Modern railroading just doesn't seem like it's all that much fun.


----------



## rosh4u

About the first picture, I liked your photo which has been captured with the bright sky and scenery in the surrounding which is glowing along with train makes it look great. Good.


----------



## Robertkl

tirediron said:


> Modern railroading just doesn't seem like it's all that much fun.


I second that statement! 


rosh4u said:


> About the first picture, I liked your photo which has been captured with the bright sky and scenery in the surrounding which is glowing along with train makes it look great. Good.


Thanks! 




Trains passing in the mountains by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Robertkl

NJT on the NEC by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron

Nice timing on that NS intermodal drag!


----------



## Robertkl

tirediron said:


> Nice timing on that NS intermodal drag!


The Photo before 



217 passing the 17M at Singer by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Robertkl

Clifton Forge BB Local. by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Robertkl

#CAUSECONTAINER by Robert Lukens, on Flickr

When you spot one of Hub Group’s Cause Containers, whether on the road or rails, take a photo and upload it to Facebook, Twitter or Instagram with the #CauseContainer hashtag. Every time you do, Hub Group will give $100 to that charity. Plus, each time your original photo is shared, Hub Group will donate an additional $1.


----------



## Robertkl

ACe under the CPL by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron

Robertkl said:


> Clifton Forge BB Local. by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


REALLY like this one!  I'd clone out the wire and sensor snot.  What road is that?


----------



## Robertkl

That would be the Buckingham Branch Railroad, one of Virginia's shortlines


----------



## Robertkl

204 crosses the trestle into Altavista by Robert Lukens, on Flickr
From my latest trip to Hurt/Altavista, Va


----------



## tirediron

Robertkl said:


> That would be the Buckingham Branch Railroad, one of Virginia's shortlines


Cool - I assumed it was a shortline; two-digit road numbers on GP35s ain't exactly Class 1 territory!


----------



## Robertkl

tirediron said:


> Robertkl said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the Buckingham Branch Railroad, one of Virginia's shortlines
> 
> 
> 
> Cool - I assumed it was a shortline; two-digit road numbers on GP35s ain't exactly Class 1 territory!
Click to expand...

Actually the 13 has a good history.   MILW 2031(GP40) SOO 2031(GP40) KCS 4738(GP40-3) KCS 2815(GP40-3) PRLX 2815(GP40-3) BB 13(GP40-3)
I remember that Motor when It was delivered still in KCS Grey Ghost scheme.


----------



## tirediron

GP40?  Oops...  I'm afraid my diesel knowledge is a little lacking.


----------



## Robertkl

The taste of CPL&#x27;s in the morning Sun by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Robertkl

195 on the Hurt Connection by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Robertkl

Here is one from last September 



Rock Runner Blast out of the Harpers Ferry Tunnel by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron

There's something so.... underwhelming about a diesel exiting a tunnel!


----------



## Robertkl

tirediron said:


> There's something so.... underwhelming about a diesel exiting a tunnel!


Im hoping to get back to that area really soon to recreate that shot. 



Coal hoppers on the Hills by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Robertkl

80Macs on the Low Line by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron

Robertkl said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's something so.... underwhelming about a diesel exiting a tunnel!
> 
> 
> 
> Im hoping to get back to that area really soon to recreate that shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Coal hoppers on the Hills by Robert Lukens, on Flickr
Click to expand...

Damn, that's some grade there!  Must have been a good sound.


----------



## Robertkl

tirediron said:


> Robertkl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's something so.... underwhelming about a diesel exiting a tunnel!
> 
> 
> 
> Im hoping to get back to that area really soon to recreate that shot.
> ~snip
> Damn, that's some grade there!  Must have been a good sound.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Oh yea, Especially when the first 2 motors were the only ones running, the rest were Dead in tow


----------



## tirediron

Robertkl said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robertkl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's something so.... underwhelming about a diesel exiting a tunnel!
> 
> 
> 
> Im hoping to get back to that area really soon to recreate that shot.
> ~snip
> Damn, that's some grade there!  Must have been a good sound.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yea, Especially when the first 2 motors were the only ones running, the rest were Dead in tow
Click to expand...

I'm guessing he was in Run 8 with the ammeter pegged hard right!


----------



## Robertkl

Yea that mid 90's GE sounded good pulling from the 15MPH speed/ heat restriction


----------



## tirediron

As far as diesels go, that's a pretty good sound!


----------



## enezdez

I really enjoyed the captures/pictures, thank you for sharing!!!

Enezdez


----------



## Robertkl

enezdez said:


> I really enjoyed the captures/pictures, thank you for sharing!!!
> 
> 
> Enezdez


Thanks, Always Nice to see people enjoy my Photography!




Pacing Conrail Blood by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Robertkl

Night time the Depot by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron

Robertkl said:


> Night time the Depot by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


Channeling O. Winston Link?


----------



## KmH

I bet the engineer really appreciated the flash.


----------



## Robertkl

Sorry for the lack of photos guys, Ive been busy and honestly I took a break from the photography aspect of train watching and decided to work on my Video's instead. But I have a day trip planned for Friday to Roanoke, I will be taking photos on the trip so stay tuned! 




Empty Hoppers going by the Covington yard by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Robertkl

The EMD SD90MAC is a 6,000HP Locomotive and 200,000 lbf (889.64 kN) starting, 165,000 lbf (733.96 kN) continuous  Tractive effort, This is the king of diesel locomotives.




NS 7335 INDR SD90MAC by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Robertkl

A Lone SD40-2 by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Robertkl

756 near Boones Mills by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron

Classic.


----------



## Robertkl

Im hoping to go back in the fall time for the colors.



Coal train sitting in South Yard by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Robertkl

217 pulling the grade at Arthur by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Robertkl

Manifest pulling ot of the Tunnel at Harpers Ferry by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron

That's a lot of head-end power!!!


----------



## Robertkl

Back when that train ran, It carried a power transfer between Rocky Mount, NC- Richmond, Va and Cumberland, MD. But with Hunter Harrsion Cuts with CSX that train disappeared with a bunch of others.


----------



## tirediron

Makes sense, so at least a few of those are probably DIT then?


----------



## Robertkl

The first 3 were the only ones online.


----------



## Robertkl

Q693 pulling the grade at Dante by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Robertkl

I was on a weeks vacation to visit family in Southwestern Va, Decided to go up to Breaks Interstate Park and visit Elkhorn City, Ky



C&amp;O Caboose in Elkhorn City by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron

With friction trucks yet...  that's a page out of history!


----------



## Robertkl

A blast from the past, Way before I got my Nikon,I had a Fujifilm FinPix. Its where I got my start in Photography. 



D793 working Transflo by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Robertkl

Loaded coal train T161 is on the Sealston Branch bound for Birchwood Power Plant with CSX Locomotive #20, A rare sight on a Cab signalled route, as 20 ran as light power from Arkendale to Dalghren Junction on the RF&P Sub and then onto the Branch.




T161 entering the branch by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## vintagesnaps

Do they ever wave or hit the horn? They still do sometimes here if they're slowing down not zipping thru, they're picking up too much speed heading away from town.


----------



## Robertkl

Ive been trackside weekly since 2014 and most of the crews know who I am, and some even know me by name. 
The engineer on this train waved and gave who all was there a nice long toot of the horn.


----------



## tirediron

i wish CSX would redo it's livery...  it's downright ugly!


----------



## Calvin with Signs.com

This is honestly the first time I have been intrigued by pictures of a train. Well done, they look great!


----------



## Robertkl

@tirediron, That is the old scheme, Most railfans like to go after that scheme since its being replaced with the new scheme.

@Calvin with Signs.com , Thanks ya!


----------



## Robertkl

T161 lite by Leeland by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron

What's their new livery look like?


----------



## vintagesnaps

That's what I was wondering (although I don't know what livery means related to trains), guess there are only old trains here because this one looks familiar.


----------



## tirediron

vintagesnaps said:


> That's what I was wondering (although I don't know what livery means related to trains), guess there are only old trains here because this one looks familiar.


"Livery"  paint scheme.


----------



## Robertkl

CSX Paint schemes
YN2 Mid 90's



T161 entering the branch by Robert Lukens, on Flickr

YN3 Early-Mid 2000's



D779 passing the tower at Doswell by Robert Lukens, on Flickr

YN3b 2009+



Q416 by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron

Mehhh... they're all ugly.  I think it's mainly their font choice.  I really dislike serif fonts at the best of times and when they're eight feet tall I hate 'em!


----------



## davidharmier60

A crummy cell phone pic behind the Post office in Shepherd, TX. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertkl

Nice photo of those SD70M's! We get them sometimes leading NS trains over here.

A rare sight, seems to be happening more often this year, this marks the 3rd Foreign Power leading on the RF&P, Due to the cab signal aspect on the RF&P it requires a CSX motor with cab signals to lead. So this is quite a rare occurrence.




More Rarity, NS leads P084 on the RF&amp;P by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Robertkl

Sorry guys, Ive been slacking. Havent been out trackside for almost a month. 



Grain train on the old Virginian by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Robertkl

One from last November. Wish I kept the RAW files. But back then I didn't have a External HD and had limited space on my PC HD




Coal Drag through the mountains of PA by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## slat

Here are a couple I took. They are unedited.


IMG_8874 by Steven Emmons, on Flickr




IMG_8860 by Steven Emmons, on Flickr


----------



## KmH

Shooting trains from a station platform (post #86) or from public property (post #85) is OK.
Trespassing on the railroad's ROW (Right Of Way) to make photos (posts #87 & #89) isn't OK.


----------



## Robertkl

I didn't realize standing on a state road was trespassing on RR Prop lol


----------



## Robertkl

Taken in downtown Harrisburg, Pa




SD40-2 leads the Fireball by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Robertkl

The last bit of Autumn color by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron

Really like that last one!


----------



## davidharmier60

Was nothing I could do but watch.
But NS was the lead loco on a train Southbound this morning. In Texas.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagesnaps

Nice one with the fall colors.


----------



## Robertkl

Thank ya Vintagesnaps!

Here is one from last May, Chased the NS Nickle Plate Road Heritage Unit about 35 miles




NS Heritage in Orange by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Robertkl

Today was the first day I have been track side in over a month, and it did not disappoint. 




Dense Fog by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron

Excellent!


----------



## Robertkl

Thanks
Another shot of Q439 just 10 miles down the line. 




Cutting fog at Jones by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron

Have you thought of putting a camera with a UWA very near trackside right at grade level and triggering remotely?  Might get some interesting shots, especially using a slower shutter speed on a hotshot.


----------



## vintagesnaps

I like the first one of the train coming out of the fog - cool. 

I don't know why trains are so fascinating.


----------



## Robertkl

@tirediron  I have thought about doing that in the past, seems like it would be fun to try to do

@vintagesnaps Thanks, and I have wondered the same, First time I have ever saw a train had to been around 1998-1999, Me and my parents went to a KOA campground in Bowling Green and we stopped at a crossing and 2 Amtrak's flew by, as far as I know, ive been Hooked ever since.




D794 at Fredericksburg by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Robertkl

Classy Steam

"High tech is for a short time. But art is forever. People still admire a Picasso or a Van Gogh. But they don't admire the steam locomotive anymore."




Classy Steam by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron

N&W 611 - what a beauty.  What's going on above her pilot though?  Looks like a mess of crumpled sheet metal!


----------



## Robertkl

I have no clue what the hell they did too her in Spencer last year. 611 looked good the last 2 years then she came out all funky this year.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Hope they will be able to do some restoration on that, this is the cool train you've photographed before that I like.

This is nice in B&W. The sky is great with the white clouds to do in B&W, sets off the train nicely.


----------



## Robertkl

611 is back at Spencer Shops for repairs, No idea if she will do excursions next year, nothing has been announced yet. It seem too be all on Amtrak for next year.

@vintagesnaps Thanks.


----------



## tirediron

Hope it's nothing serious.  I'm waiting for an update on UP 4014; can't wait 'til SHE hits the rails!


----------



## Robertkl

They say next year she will be out running on the Mainline and reach as far east as Nashville. 

One from Today 



Tropicana and the Red Tree by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron

Robertkl said:


> They say next year she will be out running on the Mainline and reach as far east as Nashville.


That will be friggin' amazing!!!!  Might need to make a drive to Cheyenne!


----------



## Robertkl

Q439 by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## vintagesnaps

Nice with the fall color.


----------



## Robertkl

CSX 7824 at Hanover C.H by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Robertkl

Murica by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Robertkl

Yesterday Southbound auto train




Autotrain Racing the Storm by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Robertkl

Trains passing by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## davidharmier60

As a rear helper I think. 
Don't see tons of BNSF.




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

Slightly different view



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron

Running long hood forward or helper service?


----------



## davidharmier60

Pretty sure by the dirtiness of it it is an end of train helper. Often they run can to the rear but it doesn't apparently have to be that way.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertkl

Its a Rear DPU. or Distributed Power Unit




UPS train in the Mountains by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Kenneth Walker

Whittier in Alaska....what a dismal place! Went there to go and look at some glaciers in Prince William Sound. Rode from Anchorage behind this beast.


----------



## Robertkl

Oh thats a cool pic! Always wanted to go railfan freight ops in Alaska.

This is from this morning, 12/2/



The Autotrain in Phase 3 by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Kenneth Walker

Was surprised to see wooden sleepers still in use (I think you call 'em ties) All concrete hereabouts these days; though perhaps some "heritage" railway lines still have them.


----------



## Kenneth Walker

Here's an image for those interested in railway history. My local line was once known as the Great Western Railway (GWR) engineered by the maverick genius Isembard Kingdom Brunel (we don't do names like that anymore). Despite the fact that standard gauge was well established he was convinced that the future lay with a broader measure, and adopted 7 feet and a quarter of an inch for his masterpiece. This is like VHS and Betamax for the 19th century. Inevitably the whole lot had to be ripped up and replaced with the standard gauge, plus all the locomotives and rolling stock. Achieved over not much more than a weekend. The GWR had acquired the local canal....and some of the old rails were recycled for protecting some of its vulnerable bits (like the sides of a turf sided lock near my home). As you can see from the image, the rail sections are quite unlike modern ones....the holes on the flanges intended for spikes to attach to a continuous wooden sleeper/tie.....with lateral ones at intervals to maintain the gauge.


----------



## slat

IMG_9941 by Steven Emmons, on Flickr




IMG_9935 by Steven Emmons, on Flickr

Couple I took at a park in St. Charles, MO over Thanksgiving weekend. They are SOOC.


----------



## Robertkl

Back in 2015 HDR was the thing..... and ofcourse I was not keeping my Raw Files... so this is a re-edit of a edit, re-edited pic.... Say that 5 times fast




CSX 7303 at Charlottesville by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Robertkl

Yesterday was the first snow fall of the winter here in central Virginia. 
Here is Buckingham Branch No.13 in the blizzard conditions. 




BB 13 in the Snow by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Kenneth Walker

Mortimer Station....part of the Great Western Railway network. The buildings designed by Brunel, and opened in 1848. It's grade II listed, which means it can't be updated to any serious extent. Must go back there with a decent camera! (it's my local station....all I need is some decent weather)


----------



## tirediron

While there's likely no bigger ferroequinologist on the planet than me, I would ask you to remember that this is not a theme thread, but rather one created by the OP to show his work.  If he's happy to allow it to become a theme thread, that's fine, but I would ask that until he he says 'Yay' or 'Nay' on that other rail images be placed in their own threads.


----------



## Kenneth Walker

Message received....impressed by your sesquipedalianism.


----------



## Robertkl

tirediron said:


> While there's likely no bigger ferroequinologist on the planet than me, I would ask you to remember that this is not a theme thread, but rather one created by the OP to show his work.  If he's happy to allow it to become a theme thread, that's fine, but I would ask that until he he says 'Yay' or 'Nay' on that other rail images be placed in their own threads.



Nay I say Nay, I do enjoy other peoples work, But this thread is too show off my own capabilities as a freelance photographer and too show myself I can be what I want to be.
As I say this, I have dealing with some serious issues In life, I recently found out (Friday Evening) My Father has Liver Cancer due to a bad blood transfusion in the early 90's which caused him to have hepatitis, It never bothered him till recently and the Doc's found a decent sized tumor on his liver. Doc's gave him 2-8 months. And as of today I will be working 4-6 days a week. Dont worry I have plenty of Train photos too supply this thread till the next millennium (sarcasm ofcourse)

With all this being said, here is another Pic from last Friday from the Richmond area.




NS 5276 in the Southside of Richmond by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## vintagesnaps

I love the snowy picture, that's beautiful. And I'm sorry to hear about your father. Keep us posted.

I think we could have more than one train thread, this to continue this specific location theme and another from other places. I am listening to a train now off in the distance, although they aren't so noticeable this time of year, but I enjoy all the different sounding horns. (The one who was changing cars or something in the middle of the night the last time we had some unseasonably warm weather, I could have done without!)


----------



## Robertkl

vintagesnaps said:


> I love the snowy picture, that's beautiful. And I'm sorry to hear about your father. Keep us posted.
> 
> I think we could have more than one train thread, this to continue this specific location theme and another from other places. I am listening to a train now off in the distance, although they aren't so noticeable this time of year, but I enjoy all the different sounding horns. (The one who was changing cars or something in the middle of the night the last time we had some unseasonably warm weather, I could have done without!)



If I'm correct, there is a general train thread somewhere on here.
I'll keep y'all posted about my father.
Give Virginia some of that warm weather!! We need some. Lol
And thank you for the feedback!


----------



## tirediron

Robertkl said:


> If I'm correct, there is a general train thread somewhere on here.


There is indeed.  Trains, trains, trains in Photo Themes.


----------



## Robertkl

Coal on the C&amp;O Viaduct by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron

Nice; 'though from a compositional standpoint, I wish the track was closer to the middle rather than right on the edge.


----------



## davidharmier60

Do NS locos generally come to Texas?
There is one as an end of train helper in Slendora.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

Splendora!


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertkl

Hope everyone had a happy holiday season.
Santa got me a copy of Lightroom 6 and Im loving it!

Before (PSE)



V750 at Hanover C.H by Robert Lukens, on Flickr

After (LR6)



CSX 150 West at Hanover CH by Robert Lukens, on Flickr

Still learning the ins and outs of it. but got it down pretty good already, what do yall think?


----------



## Robertkl

A couple from Yesterday. 




Ashland Ticket booth by Robert Lukens, on Flickr




BB 14 Smokin&#x27; On a bitter cold morning by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron

Is that old girl still in revenue service?  I wonder how many million miles she's got on her!


----------



## Robertkl

tirediron said:


> Is that old girl still in revenue service?  I wonder how many million miles she's got on her!


Yep! Shes been on the property since the BB bought a few Highhoods in the NS auction earlier this year.


----------



## tirediron

SD40-2?


----------



## Robertkl

tirediron said:


> SD40-2?


GP38-2


----------



## tirediron

tirediron said:


> SD40-2?


Whoops... the hood didn't look right, but I thought that was  C-C, not a B-B; never was very good at diseasel recognition.


----------



## Robertkl

I wish they would of gotten HH SD40-2's! lol
Here is another from yesterday



CSX 58 Idles as CSX 102 heads West by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Robertkl

The Iron Horse by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Robertkl

I tried out some Flash Exposures last night.




K99 by the Depot. by Robert Lukens, on Flickr




Flashing Pumpkins In Orange by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Robertkl

A long time coming. by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Robertkl

Ok, I know its been awhile. Im sorry, But I did get a new lens to play with! 



Q031 at DJ by Robert Lukens, on Flickr
135mm Vivitar 2.8 Manuel Prime


----------



## tirediron

Nice!


----------



## Robertkl

Thank ya! Here are some that I uploaded last night. 




P079 at Brooke by Robert Lukens, on Flickr




AC4400CW leads Q438 at FB by Robert Lukens, on Flickr




BNSF 689 at Treviliaians Station by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Robertkl

Here is one from the end of Jan. The Montpelier Station was a segregated station, One side you had the "Whites" and the other had the "Colored" doors during the "Jim Crow" Era. The station is now a post office and offers some very unique railroad photo opportunities. So if you like History of James Madison, or just like trains This is one of the Under rated shots of Virginia.




211 at Montiplier Station by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron

I really like the last two; you could do some very cool OWL-style images from Monpelier!


----------



## vintagesnaps

I hadn't seen those night shots in January - cool!


----------



## Robertkl

Thank ya, And Yes Tirediron, there is a small overpass to the south that looks down on the Station, But thats a Late-Morning to High Noon shot.




CSX 8364 rolls by the Old RF&amp;P Tower by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron

Robertkl said:


> Thank ya, And Yes Tirediron, there is a small overpass to the south that looks down on the Station, But thats a Late-Morning to High Noon shot.


Ehh... with enough light, anything is a night-time shot!


----------



## Robertkl

Thats true!




Heritage in the Virginia Heartland by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Robertkl

Past v. Modern by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Robertkl

P311 final stop at Spotsy as P053 flys by by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## vintagesnaps

That's cool! nice close up.


----------



## DSP121

tirediron said:


> Robertkl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank ya, And Yes Tirediron, there is a small overpass to the south that looks down on the Station, But thats a Late-Morning to High Noon shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Ehh... with enough light, anything is a night-time shot!
Click to expand...

Nice Picture!


----------



## zulu42

Robertkl said:


> P311 final stop at Spotsy as P053 flys by by Robert Lukens, on Flickr



This shot just has everything going for it. Nominated POTM


----------



## Robertkl

Thanks yall, It means alot right now. I appreciate it.





Rolling coal by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Robertkl

The Massaponax Curve by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Dikkie

Love them ! 

Keep on posting


----------



## Robertkl

Thanks yall for the support, I will definitely will keep em coming! 




Carolinian kicking up Dust by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## vintagesnaps

Nice! Now are you cheating and setting up a fog machine and your trained birds?? I'm kidding, what great timing! that is cool.


----------



## Robertkl

I know its been a good while since ive posted. But i just recently took a trip up to Pennsylvania around the Altoona-Cresson area. 



The Past and Present by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Robertkl

Junaita Shops by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Robertkl

RJ Corman at Cresson by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Robertkl

BB 14 at Liberty Road by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Robertkl

Pulling the Gallitzin Grade by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Robertkl

Heritage in the Valley by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron

Robertkl said:


> Pulling the Gallitzin Grade by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


Judging by the exhaust and the grade, I'm guessing she's in Run 8 with the amp-meter pegged!


----------



## Robertkl

Yessir! The loads head to Tunnel Hill easier grades.


----------



## Robertkl

Wow! Its been awhile, Ive had some IRL stuff going on for the last few months and never had time to upload to here or Flickr, But dont worry, I have about 2 months of photos I can post. 
This one is from a trip to the Roanoke Area in late June. 



Double Stacks and Mountains by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron

Welcome back; missed your work!


----------



## Robertkl

Thanks! Good to be back! 



Going Back In Time by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## slat

This has a miniature feel to it


----------



## Robertkl

Alcos in the Shenandoah Valley by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## Robertkl

Trains and Brewskies by Robert Lukens, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron

Love those old Alcos; that must have a great sound.


----------

